# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  PDA invierte 330 mil nuevos soles para mejora de ganadería en Ucayali

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Promoverán inseminación artificial y las buenas prácticas ganaderas.*  *Ucayali (InfoRegión), 01 Abril de 2009.-* El Programa de Desarrollo Alternativo (PDA) presentó en la localidad de Neshuya el proyecto de mejora de la calidad tecnológica y productiva ganadera para la región Ucayali y la provincia de Puerto Inca, región Huánuco, con una inversión de más de 330 mil nuevos soles.  
El referido proyecto busca promover durante año y medio la tecnología de la Inseminación Artificial y las Buenas Prácticas Ganaderas en beneficio de 170 familias de los distritos de Campo Verde, Nueva Requena, Curimana, Irazola, Padre Abad, Honoria y Tournavista. 
En la ceremonia participaron los funcionarios del PDA, liderados por la economista Cecilia Huamanchumo, Directora Regional; mientras que por los agricultores ganaderos estuvo presente el señor Marcos Sánchez, presidente de la Asociación Central de Productores Agropecuarios y Forestales de Monte Alegre - ACPAFMA. 
Esta Asociación de ganaderos será la entidad operadora del proyecto que en el plazo de 18 meses tendrá que producir 306 crías mejoradas mediante la inseminación artificial y la aplicación de las buenas prácticas ganaderas como la mejora de instalaciones ganaderas, manejo de potreros, uso de saleros, entre otras actividades.  
En la reunión de presentación del proyecto de mejora de la calidad del ganado en la región, el señor Marcos Sánchez agradeció la confianza depositada en su organización y se comprometió a promover entre los ganaderos la mejora de la calidad genética del ganado con un manejo racional de las pasturas. 
Por su parte, Cecilia Huamanchuco, Directora Regional del PDA-Ucayali, señaló que este proyecto no es del Programa de Desarrollo Alternativo sino de los ganaderos de Ucayali, y siendo un proyecto innovador, se espera contribuir a la mejora de los ingresos económicos de los productores. 
Cabe resaltar que el PDA es liderado por DEVIDA y cuenta con la cooperación técnica de USAID-PERÚ.Temas similares: Burocracia y Figuretismo en el Estado Peruano (Invierte Perú: Invierte Sin Plata) Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Senasa invierte fuertemente en región Ica para erradicar mosca de la fruta Minag convoca licitacion para ejecutar obras de riego por mas de 7 millones de nuevos soles

----------

